# Shtypi dhe politika > Tema e shtypit të ditës >  Akuza greke: "Eskobari i Ballkanit", Klement Balili, njeriu i Qeverisë së Rilindjes

## Albo

*Drogë me skaf nga Shqipëria në Greqi, sekuestrohen 700 kg kanabis*



Një sasi prej 700 kg kanabis sativa u sekuestrua në ishullin Zakynthos të Greqisë.

Autoritetet Helene thonë se droga ishte transportuar me skaf nga qyteti i Patras dhe se ishte dërguar nga Shqipëria.

Në pranga janë vënë  7 persona, por nuk është bërë i ditur identiteti i  tyre.

5 prej tyre ishin në skaf duke bërë transportin nga Patra në Zakyntho, kurse dy personat e tjerë u kapën në vendngjarje duke pritur me kamion kanabisin për ta transportuar.

Mediat greke raportojnë se autoritetet greke ishin në dijeni dhe kishin inofrmacion për këtë ngarkesë të madhe droge nga Shqipëria dhe me destinacion ishllin në shtetin fqinj.

ORA NEWS

----------


## Albo

*Greqi - Mafia greko-shqiptare e drogës ka aq para sa..borxhi grek*



Kapja e një sasie prej rreth 700 kg drogë një ditë më parë në Greqi, ka zbuluar të tjera të dhëna tronditëse të grupit të trafikut të drogës. Midis të arrestuarve, 5 ishin shqiptarë.

Sipas medieve, aktivitetin e tyre, ata e kishin shtrirë në Greqinë Veriore, në ishujt e Jonit dhe kryesisht në Zakinthos dhe Athinë.

Truri i organizatës  është një shtetas grek i arrestuar tashmë dhe sipas burimeve policore, ai mund të konsiderohet si “Baroni i Ballkanit”, ose ‘Pablo Escobar i Ballkanit’. Grupi merrej me trafikun e kokainës dhe hashashit në Evropën Perëndimore.

Trafiku kryhej kryesisht me skaf nëpërmjet detit. Aktualisht, droga e sekuestruar kap shifrën e 1.5 milionë eurove.

Sipas medieve greke, droga thuhet se është transportuar me skafe nga Shqipëria për në Zakinthos të Greqisë për t’i transportuar më pas në vende të ndryshme të Evropës. Fitimet janë me miliona euro, duke e shndërruar klanin nga më të mëdhenjtë jo vetëm në Greqi, por edhe në Evropë.

Sipas hetimeve, grupi ka qenë aktiv prej kohësh dhe trafikonte drogë në Evropën Qendrore si dhe në Danimarkë, Suedi, Norvegji dhe Finlandë. Hetimet intensive të nisura prej kohësh, vijuan me nisjen e operacionit të dielën, duke arrestuar 15 persona, 10 grekë dhe 5 shqiptarë.

Shuma e parave që zotëron grupi, sipas mediave greke, është aq e madhe se mund t’i afrohet borxhit të Greqisë.
Zbulimet janë tronditëse.

Pjesë e grupit është një shtetas shqiptar me lidhje të forta politike. 44 vjeçari, emri i të cilit nuk bëhet i ditur thuhet se ka financuar edhe një parti opozitare, ndërsa krahu i djathtë i tij është një shtetas grek, 46 vjeçar.

Dosja voluminoze ka plotë 217 faqe dhe hetimet vijojnë që prej vitit 2011.

Droga transportohej me kamionë të kompanive të fuqishme, duke krijuar hapësira të veçanta me mekanizma që ishin të vështira për t’u zbuluar.

Fitimet janë qindra milionë euro. Në dosje, bëhet me dije se një anëtar i bandës i cili kishte prodhuar arka të fshehura mirë kishte një pagë mujore prej 10 mijë eurosh, ndërsa shoferi merrte 3 mijë euro për transportin.












Artikulli ne mediat greke:
http://www.pronews.gr/portal/2016051...0;ου

ORA NEWS

----------


## Albo

*Greqi - Escobari i Ballkanit, në kërkim super-trafikanti shqiptar i drogës*

Është 44 vjeç, me iniciale K. B, i ashtuquajtur bosi i drogës së Ballkanit, udhëheqës i një prej trafiqeve më të mëdha të lëndëve narkotike në Evropë dhe është shqiptar.

Të dhënat janë publikuar nga mediat greke, të cilat thonë se 44 vjeçari  me të kaluar kriminale greke u emërua drejtor transporti në qytetin e Sarandës në vitin 2014,  pavarësisht akuzave të opozitës se ai ka qenë lord i drogës në vendet fqinje.

Në artikullin me titull: Mbrojtje politike për baronin e kartelit të Ballkanit, CNN grek thotë se ka pasur një takim dypalësh mes policisë greke dhe asaj shqiptare.

CNN thotë se ende nuk është e qartë së çfarë do të bëjnë autoritetet greke, do të lëshojnë urdhër arresti ndërkombëtar ndaj tij apo do ti kërkojnë palës shqiptare ta arrestojë.

Pas një hetimi që zgjati të paktën një vit, policia greke ndërmori një superoperacion në mbi 10 zona të Greqisë, ku u arrestuan 15 persona, 13 grekë dhe 2 shqiptarë me inicialet K.A 52 vjeç dhe G.A 46 vjeç.

Në total janë konfiskuar 678.5 kilogram kanabis të të fshehur në ishullin Zakinthos. Operacioni është zhvilluar edhe në Belgjikë, ku është arrestuar një tjetër shqiptar me inicialet D.P, i kërkuar edhe në Itali.

Sipas policisë greke, kjo organizatë ka qenë aktive që në 2014 dhe përdorte kamionë dhe motoskaf për të transportuar sasi të mëdha kanabis dhe kokainë në Greqi, Shqipëri, Bullgari, Spanjë, Holandë, Britani, Austri, Belgjikë dhe Norvegji.

Autoritet greke thonë se droga mbërrinte në Greqi nga Shqipëria dhe më pas shpërndahej në Evropë përmes një agjencie transporti greke me kamionë, e cila kishte degë të saj edhe në Bullgari dhe Austri.

Në krye të këtij grupi, siç thekson e përditshmja Ethnos, gjendet 44-vjeçar shqiptar që jeton në qytetin e Sarandës dhe që financonte, koordinonte, rekrutonte dhe udhëhiqte të gjithë rrjetin.

Siç bëjnë me dije mediet greke, baroni shqiptar i drogës, është person me tepër peshë, i aftë të shkaktojë zhvillime politike në Shqipëri. Burime policore theksojnë se, ende nuk është zbuluar i gjithë rrjeti dhe se hetimet vazhdojnë.

ORA NEWS

----------


## Albo

*PD: Rama bëri drejtor njeriun e 750 kg kanabis. Ministria: Kreu i Transportit në Sarandë, i padënuar*



TIRANE- Partia Demokratike ka akuzuar sot kreun e qeverise, Rama, pasi sipas saj ka bere drejtor njeriun e 750 kg kanabis. Ne nje deklarate per media nga selia e PD-se, deputeti Arben Ristani ka thene se emërimi në poste kyçe të personave me precedent të rrezikshëm kriminalë, është një nga arsyet pse trafiku i drogës ka lulëzuar në çdo cep të Shqipërisë.

“Edi Rama ka treguar me të vërtetë vendosmëri në përfshirjen në administratë të këtyre personazheve, që shpesh kanë bërë bujën e kronikës së zezë në vend. Klemend Balili është arrestuar ne korrikun e vitit 2006, me 750 kilogramë kanabis. Aksion  i suksesshëm i policisë në atë kohë, pasi i arrestuari dyshohej se drejtonte një klan kriminal në Sarandë e përreth”- tha ai.

Sipas tij, sot, Edi Rama, njeriun e 750 kilogramëve kanabis, e ka bërë Drejtor të Drejtorisë Rajonale të Transportit në rrethin e Sarandës.

“Ja pra kush është modeli i qeverisës së Edi Ramës. Ja përse droga ka shpërthyer ngado. Sepse Kryeministri jo vetëm u ka hapur rrugën trafikantëve, por u ka dorëzuar edhe zyrat e rëndësishme të shtetit”- tha Ristani.


*Reagimi i Ministrise*

Pas akuzave të PD-së, Ministria e Transportit dhe Infrastrukturës ka publikuar dëshminë e penalitetit të drejtorit Rajonal te Shërbimit të Transportit Rrugor Sarandë, në të cilën Klemend Balili rezulton i padënuar. 

“Drejtoria e Përgjithshme e Shërbimit të Transportit Rrugor (DPSHTRR), pasi dëgjoi deklaratën e Deputetit Arben Ristani, sqaron opinionin publik se: 

1. Zoti Klemend Balili kryen detyrën e Drejtorit Rajonal te Shërbimit të Transportit Rrugor Sarandë që prej muajit Tetor 2013. 
2. Në dosjen e tij në zyrën e personelit, ekziston Dëshmia e Penalitetit me numër 4 datë 16.10.2013 lëshuar nga Ministria e Drejtësisë. 
3. Sipas kësaj dëshmie Zoti Balili rezulton i PA DËNUAR. Dëshmia e Penalitetit është dokumenti ekskluziv që sqaron gjendjen gjyqësore të çdo shtetasi të Republikës. 
4. DPSHTRR shpreh keqardhjen për insinuatat që hidhen në dëm të punonjësve të saj.”- thuhet në deklaratën e Ministrisë.

Panorama

----------


## Albo

*Greqi - CNN grek: 44 vjeçari nga Saranda karteli i drogës me lidhje politike*



Mediat greke kanë zbuluar të tjera detaje të kapjes së një sasie prej 700 kilogramësh drogë të llojit hashash në ishullin grek Zakynthos.

Lënda narkotike vinte nga Shqipëria, ndërsa organizata e trafikut ishte ndër më të mëdhatë në Evropë.

Banda merrej me shpërndarjen e hashashit dhe kokainës në vendet e Evropës Qendrore dhe ato Nordike, duke siguruar qindra milionë euro fitime. CNN grek shkruan sot se një nga kokat e organizatës është një 44 vjeçar nga Saranda e Shqipërisë.

Sipas tv në fjalë, autoritetet greke kanë bashkëpunuar me autoritetet shqiptare, duke shkëmbyer informacione të hollësishme rreth personit në fjalë.

Në artikullin e titulluar “mbrojtje politike për kartelin e drogës”, televizioni në fjalë citon një zyrtar policie në vendin tonë, i cili mësohet të ketë deklaruar se “në Shqipëri nuk mund ta prekim sepse ky person ka lidhje me parti politike dhe kontakte me politikanë të nivelit të lartë”.

Sipas dosjes hetimore, ai është organizatori i transportit të drogës nga Shqipëria për në Greqi.

Mediat greke nuk bëjnë me dije identitetin e tij, por i referohen me iniciale K.B. Artikulli vijon më tej, duke theksuar se hetimi i narkotikëve është bërë në fshehtësi ekstreme nga policia greke dhe sekreti hetimor ishte i papërshkrueshëm pas asaj që kishin dëgjuar për personin në fjalë si organizator i trafikut.

Gjatë goditjes së organizatës së trafikut të drogës janë arrestuar 15 persona, 5 prej të cilëve shtetas shqiptarë, ndërsa pjesa tjetër grekë.

ORA NEWS

----------


## Albo

*“Escobari i Ballkanit” - Policia: Jemi pjesë e operacionit ndërkombëtar antidrogë me DEA-n e SHBA*

Policia e Shtetit ka reaguar pas lajmit të publikuar në mediat greke mbi super-trafikantin shqiptar të drogës, i cilësuar si “Escobari i Ballkanit”.
Policia thotë se “në bashkëpunim të ngushtë me Policinë greke dhe DEA-n e Shteteve të Bashkuara të Amerikës si dhe me Policitë e disa vendeve të BE-së, janë duke kryer një ndër operacionet më të gjera kundër trafikimit të lëndëve narkotike në rajon dhe zonën e BE-së”.

Sipas njoftimit të policisë, bashkëpunimi për këtë operacion nisi disa muaj më parë dhe përfshin një shkëmbim intensiv të dhënash, përdorimin e metodave speciale të hetimit dhe veprime hetimore të përbashkëta në disa shtete.

48 orët e fundit janë kryer disa arrestime të anëtarëve të kësaj organizate kriminale në vendin fqinj, Greqi, por edhe shtete të tjera, ndërkohë që hetimet vijojnë.

Për shkak se operacioni është ende në zhvillim, policia e shtetit thotë se nuk mund të bëhen publike detaje që cënojnë këtë hetim.
Ndërkohë, Policia e Shtetit shpreh indinjatën e saj rreth akuzave tërësisht abuzive nga Partia Demokratike.

“Teksa rezultatet e këtij operacioni po dalin në dritë, Partia Demokratike hedh akuza ndaj disa drejtuesve të Policisë së Shtetit, të cilët kanë marrë pjesë aktivisht në këtë operacion e janë pjesë e rezultateve të tij. Është e papranueshme që një parti politike të lëshojë akuza të pabaza, edhe kur Policia e Shtetit arrin rezultate të njohura edhe nga partnerët ndërkombëtarë”.

Policia e Shtetit u bën thirrje partive politike të ndalin sulmet dhe shpifjet e pabaza.

Sakaq policia e shtetit ka publikuar edhe një pjesë të deklaratës së policisë greke që mban datën 10 maj 2016, për operacionin e përbashkët ku theksohet bashkëpunimi policor mes policisë greke, policisë shqiptare dhe zyrës së antidrogës së SHBA, DEA:

“Nëndrejtoria e Luftës kundër Drogës në Greqi, pas disa muaj hetimesh, bazuar në mënyrën e funksionimit kriminal të pjesëtarëve të organizatës kriminale, në bashkëpunim me zyrën e DEA-s pranë Ambasadës së SHBA-së në Athinë dhe me Shërbimet e Antidrogës së Policisë shqiptare, për mënyrën e funksionimit të kësaj organizate kriminale, e cila kishte të bënte me aksin ballkanik, u mor me shumë verifikime dhe bashkoi gjithë informacionin e mundshëm për analizën e të dhënave të informacionit kriminal. Pas kësaj arriti të zbulonte mënyrën e funksionimit të organizatës, taktikat e organizimit si dhe funksionimit ndërkombëtar si në vendet e BE-së ashtu edhe në vendet e Ballkanit”.

Më poshtë linku i deklaratës së plotë në faqen zyrtare të Policisë greke:

http://www.astynomia.gr/index.php?op...mid=1696&lang=

ORA NEWS

----------


## Albo

*Reagon Klemend Balili: S’kam lidhje me drogën. Me PD-në shihem në gjyq*

Klemend Balili, drejtori i Transportit Rrugor në Sarandë, i gjendur sot nën akuzat e PD-së si “Baroni i Ballkanit”, thotë se gjithçka që flitet për emrin e tij është shpifje, dhe vetëm politike.



“Eshtë një çështje që PD-ja e thotë dhe e stërthotë në të gjitha fushatat dhe gjatë gjithë kohës. Nuk kam asnjë lidhje me këto akuza dhe kuptohet qartësisht se janë politike”, thotë Klement Balili për Newsbomb.al.

“Unë kam një dëshmi të pastër penaliteti dhe këtë e verifikojnë të gjithë shumë qartë. Akuzohem se kam shkuar në Greqi e po bëja trafikun e drogës. Mediat thonë se jam arrestuar në Greqi, ndërkohë që unë jam në krye të detyrës.

Unë kam që nga viti 2009 që nuk kam qenë në Greqi, e kjo vërtetohet shumë mirë edhe nga sistemi TIMS.

E vërtetë se mendoja që akuzat politike bëheshin thjesht në kohë fushatash, por kjo fushatë shpifje dhe denigrimi me emra të përveçëm të zyrtarëve të PD-së, do të marrë përfundimisht një zgjidhje ligjore. Këdo që do të përbaltë emrin tim, do ta çoj për shpifje në gjykatë”, thekson më tej Balili.

Ditën e djeshme, u fol për një megaaksion dhe në median greke u përmendën zyrtarë të lidhur me qeverinë për transportin e drogës. Duke thënë gjithashtu se koka e trafikut gjendej në Shqipëri. Madje sipas mediave, janë dhënë edhe iniciale të tjerë emrash nga Shqipëria. 

Newsbomb.al

----------


## Albo

*“‘Escobari i Ballkanit’ i lidhur me Tahirin dhe drejtues të lartë të policisë”*

Partia Demokratike ka denoncuar se personi që kërkohet nga policia greke si furnizuesi me kanabis i rrjetit ndërkombëtar të drogës zbuluar në Greqi është Klemend Balili, drejtor i Transportit në Sarandë.

“Sot vijojmë publikimin e fakteve tronditëse për rolin e Saimir Tahirit dhe funksionarëve të emëruar prej tij, në kultivimin dhe trafikun ndërkombëtarë të drogës.

Rasti më i fundit është Drejtori i Transportit në Sarandë, Klemend Balili të cilin autoritetet greke dhe shërbimet  e partnerëve ndërkombëtarë, e kanë cilësuar  si një ndër kokat e një organizate kriminale të narkotrafikut.

Klemend Balili është konsideruar  nga mediat greke si baroni i drogës apo “Escobari i Ballkanit”

Opozita e ka denoncuar që në vitin 2014 dhe konkretisht më 18 maj, kohë kur Edi Rama e emëroi drejtor të Transportit , si të lidhur me trafikun ndërkombëtar të drogës.

Klemend Balili është arrestuar në korrikun e vitit 2006 me 750 kilogramë kanabis. Aksion i suksesshëm i policisë në atë kohë pasi i arrestuari dyshohej se drejtonte një klan kriminal në Sarandë e përreth.

Klemend Balilaj njihet për lidhjet e tij të forta politike dhe ka qenë sponsorizues i fushatës elektorale të PS në vitin 2013. Si lidhje të tij të drejtpërdrejta rezultojnë kushërinjtë e ministrit të Brendshëm, vëllezërit Habilaj, me të cilët ka bashkëpunuar për trafikim të lëndëve narkotike në vitet 2014-2016.  Nëpërmjet vëllezërve Habilaj, Klemend Balilaj ka vendosur kontakt të drejtpërdrejt me ministrin e Brendshëm Saimir Tahiri”, tha në një deklaratë për mediat deputeti demokrat Arben Ristani.

Sipas Ristanit, i cili iu referua “informacioneve të brendshme të oficerëve me integritet në Policinë e Shtetit, partnerëve ndërkombëtarë, dhe strukturave të hetimit të specializuara në Shqipëri, që kanë hetuar shtetasin Klemend Balilaj, rezultojnë lidhje të tij të forta nëpërmjet ministrit të Brendshëm Saimir Tahiri me drejtues të lartë të Policisë së Shtetit si më poshtë:

Ish-drejtori i Forcave së Posaçme Operacionale Albert Pata

Drejtorin e Policisë së Durrësit Perlat Çullhaj

Drejtorin e Policisë Vlorë Jaert Çelaj

Drejtorin e Policisë Gjirokastër Aranit Arapi

Ish-drejtorin e Kufirit në Vlorë Kastriot Skënderi, i cili në vitin 2015 në zonën e Kakomesë u kap me një kamion me 1 ton lëndë narkotike e llojit kanabis sativa.

Nesër do të njiheni me të tjerë fakte tronditës të lidhjeve të ministrit të Brendshëm Saimir Tahiri dhe funksionarëve të lartë të Policisë së Shtetit me trafikun ndërkombëtarë të drogës.





Panorama

----------


## Albo

*Deklarata e policisë, reagon PD: U faktua mbrojtja e Klement Balilajt nga Sajmir Tahiri*

Partia Demokratike ka reaguar ndaj deklaratës së policisë së shtetit lidhur me akuzat e artikuluar prej tyre për Klement Balilaj si kapon e trafikut të drogës në Ballkan. Përmes një deklarate të shpërndarë për mediat, PD shpreh se policia nuk bëri gjë tjetër veçse faktoi mbrojtjen që Sajmir Tahiri po i bën Balilajt ndërkohë që është shpallur në kërkim nga policia greke.

PD bën thirrje prokurorisë të veprojë pa humbur kohë për të çuar para drejtësisë drejtuesit e organizatës kriminale të trafikut ndërkombëtar të drogës, që sipas të djathtëve ka mbështetje në policinë e shtetit dhe qeveri.

*Deklarata e plotë e PD*

Mbrojtja që Saimir Tahiri dhe drejtues të Policisë së Shtetit i bëjnë Klement Balilaj, i dyshuari si një nga krerët e organizatës kriminale të trafikut ndërkombëtar të lëndëve narkotike, u faktua sot ndërsa Balilaj bën show mediatik nga zyrat publike të drejtorisë së Transportit në Sarandë, ndërkohë që është shpallur në kërkim nga policia greke.

Të njëjtën gjë pohon edhe seksioni grek i CNN  në lajmin me titull: “Mbrojtje politike për baronin e kartelit të Ballkanit”, ku i referohet një takim dypalësh mes policisë greke dhe asaj shqiptare. Përfaqësuesit e policisë shqiptare, siç raporton CNN janë dorëzuar duke thënë se “në Shqipëri nuk mund ta prekim sepse ky person ka lidhje me parti politike dhe kontakte me politikanë të nivelit të lartë”.

Lidhjet e Sajmir Tahirit me trafikantët dhe mbrojtja që u jep përmes emërimit të të besuarve të tyre në poste të larta të Policisë së Shtetit është prova më e fundit për inkrimininim e qeverisë Rama. Sot nuk dihet ku fillon qeveria e mbaron krimi, ku fillon krimi e mbaron qeveria.

Partia Demokratike i bën thirrje Prokurorisë të veprojë pa humbur kohë për të çuar para drejtësisë drejtuesit e kësaj organizate kriminale të trafikut ndërkombëtar të lëndëve narkotike por edhe mbështetësit e tyre në poste kyçe në Policinë e Shtetit dhe në qeveri.

Shqip

----------


## Albo

*Mediat greke: ‘Baroni i Ballkanit’ do trafikonte 60 kg kokainë në Bruksel dy ditë pas sulmeve terroriste në Paris* 

Karteli i drogës i drejtuar nga shqiptari që etiketohet si “Baroni i Ballkanit” nga mediat greke, trafikonte edhe kokainë në shtete të Evropës, përveç sasive të mëdha të kanabisit. Sipas mediave greke që po i kushtojnë vëmendje të madhe këtij rasti të trafikimit ndërkombëtar të drogës, organizata kriminale kishte planifikuar të dërgonte 60 kg kokainë në Bruksel.

Kjo do të ndodhte dy ditë pasi ndodhi sulmi terrorist në Paris në Nëntor të 2015-s. Por, për shkak të rritjes së sigurisë në Evropë pas sulmeve në Paris, organizata kriminale anuloi planin nga frika se mos zbuloheshin.

Shtypi në Greqi, nga informacionet e siguruara nga policia greke, shkruan se një rol të rëndësishëm në Bruksel kanë tre persona, të cilët ishin ndërmjetësit dhe kishin përgjegjësinë e magazinimit dhe shpërndarjen e kokainës.

Tre personat që prisnin drogën në Bruksel janë një shtetas grek, i cili kishte shkuar në Greqi për festën e Pashkëve dhe u arrestua ditën e djeshme; një shqiptar që ka rol kyç ndaj të cilit ka raporte të policisë spanjolle, policisë italiane dhe policisë britanike për trafikun e drogës, kurse për personin e tretë nuk ka të dhëna të pasqyruara.

Të gjitha hetimet për këtë organizatë droge janë zhvilluar nga policia greke në bashkëpunim me DEA-n amerikane. Kontakte janë mbajtur edhe me zyrtarë të policisë në Tiranë, shkruajnë mediat greke, dhe në këtë mënyrë u zbulua gradualisht mekanizmi se si funksiononte kjo organizatë dhe anëtarët e saj.

Syri

----------


## Albo

*CNN: “Mbrojtje politike” për Baronin e kartelit të Ballkanit. Misteri i takimit sekret të zhvilluar në Tiranë*



Policia greke ka hyrë në një fazë të re të hetimeve sa i përket organizatës ndërkombëtare të drogës të drejtuar nga ‘Baroni i Ballkanit apo ‘Pablo Escobar i Ballkanit’.

CNN-i në gjuhën greke në një artikull të sotëm ka bërë të ditur detaje të reja për këtë operacion masiv, që duket se ka hyrë më fazë delikate. Sipas informacioneve që disponon CNN në gjuhën greke, ka patur një takim mes policisë greke dhe policisë shqiptare në vendin tonë (në Shqipëri).

Mësohet se policia shqiptare i ka thënë kolegëve të tyre grekë se i akuzuari si ‘Baroni’ i drogës, *“këtu në Shqipëri, ne nuk mund ta prekim sepse ka lidhje me parti politike dhe kontakte me politikanë shumë të lartë”.*

Sipas dosjes së hetimit të policisë greke, shqiptari nga Saranda është kreu dhe financuesi i organizatës që transportonte kanabis nga Shqipëria në Greqi e më pas drejt vendeve të Evropës. CNN thekson se vizita e policisë greke në Shqipëri u zhvillua në kushte ekstremisht sekrete, sidomos pasi mësoi se kush ishte organizatori i kartelit të drogës.

*“Nuk dihet ende nëse Greqia do t’i kërkojë Shqipërisë ta arrestojë apo nëse Greqia do të lëshojë urdhër-arresti për të”*, citohet në CNN-in grek.

*Fitime qindra miliona Euro*

Qindra miliona Euro janë fitimet e organizatës kriminale që trafikonte drogë në vendet e Europës. 15 persona janë arrestuar, përfshirë 13 grekë dhe dy shqiptarë dhe janë sekuestruar 678 kilogramë kanabis sativa e papërpunuar.



Syri

----------


## Albo

*VIDEO-FOTO/ A është Balili ‘Eskobar i Ballkanit’? Ja çfarë shkruan shtypi grek dhe deputeti Pollo* 

Deputet i Partisë Demokratike Genc Pollo tha sot se Kelmend Balili nga Saranda është ‘Pablo Escobari’ i Ballkanit, drejtues dhe financues i organizatës kriminale të drogës që u shkatërrua nga policia greke disa ditë më parë.

Mediat greke publikuan dje inicialet e emrit të tij, ndërsa sot deputeti i PD Genc Pollo e konfirmoi në Report TV se personi që kërkohet në Greqi është Kelmend Balili, drejtor i Transporteve në Sarandë.

Balili është pronari i resortit turistik luksoz ‘Santa Quaranta’ në Sarandë, i inauguruar në gusht të 2015 dhe që ka kushtuar 3 milionë Euro. Në inaugurimin e këtij resorti një vit më parë, morën pjesë zyrtarët më të lartë të Qeverisë Shqiptare, siç shihet edhe në video.







Syri

----------


## Albo

*Profil/ Kush është Klemend Balili, bizneset dhe lidhjet me LSI-në*



Prej dy ditësh mediat greke kanë raportuar për një biznesmen nga Saranda, i cili është kreu i një organizate kriminale të trafikut ndërkombëtar të drogës. Ndonëse emri i tij nuk është konfirmuar zyrtarisht nga autoritetet e të dy vendeve, mediat greke thonë se 46-vjeçari konsiderohet si një njeri me lidhje të forta politike në Shqipëri. CNN-i grek sot kishte një shkrim, ku thuhej se “Baroni i kartelit të drogës në Ballkan po mbrohet nga politika në Tiranë”, si dhe theksonte pafuqinë e policisë shqiptare për ta arrestuar.

Sot PD ka thënë zyrtarisht se ky person është Klemend Balili, të cilin e ka denoncuar edhe në maj të vitit 2014 kur u emërua si drejtor i Transportit në Sarandë. Edhe pse në deklaratën e sotme të PD-së flitej vetëm për lidhje të Balilit me ministrin e Brendshëm, Saimir Tahiri dhe drejtues të lartë të Policisë së Shtetit, lidhjet e tij politike janë më të fuqishme në radhët e LSI-së.

Vëllai i Klemend Balilit, Rigels Balili është kryebashkiak i Delvinës i propozuar nga LSI-ja. Pushteti i tyre ekonomik dhe influenca e madhe në jug të vendit, e ndihmoi LSI-në të rriste rezultatin e saj elektoral në Sarandë, Delvinë e Vlorë.  Prej dy vitesh Klemend Balili është drejtor i Transportit të Sarandë. Verën e shkuar në qytetin bregdetar u inagurua kompleksi turistik “Santa Quaranta”, në pronësi të vëllezërve Balili. Në këtë inagurim merrte pjesë edhe kreu i LSI-së, Ilir Meta, deputeti Koço Kokëdhima dhe zyrtarë të tjerë politikë.

Ish-kampi i punëtorëve në Sarandë u shndërrua në një kompleks modern pas investimit të vëllezërve Balili. Në pronësi të tyre është gjithashtu edhe Hotel “Olivia” në bregdetin e Butrinit, një tjetër resort i njohur i zonës. Klemend Balili bashkë me vëllezërit e tij zotëron gjithashtu edhe kompaninë e sigurimit “Balili Sh.p.K” e cila operon në qarkun e Vlorës, si dhe shoqërinë e transportit të udhëtarëve drejt Greqisë “Maksa Travel”, raporton Lapsi.al

Në vitin 2006 Klemend Balili u arrestua  bashkë me disa persona të tjerë të përfshirë në trafikun e drogës. Ndërkohë nga autoritetet shqiptare, deri më tani ka folur policia, e cila nuk dha shumë detaje e aq më pak emra, por thjesht raportoi se operacioni po vijon. Policia greke ka thënë se droga kalonte nga Shqipëria drejt Greqisë dhe më pas në vende të tjera të Europës. “Pablo Escobari” nga Saranda, raportojnë mediat greke, ka lidhje të forta politike në Shqipëri si dhe është një prej financuesve të një partie opozitare greke.


_(Gjatë fushatës elektrorale në Devlinë, ku Edi Rama dhe Ilir Meta prezantojnë Rigels Balilin, vëllain e Klemend Balilit)_ 








Lapsi

----------


## Albo

*Policia dhe Prokuroria nuk kanë asnjë informacion për “Eskobarin” shqiptar të drogës*

PD pretendon se droga e kapur në Greqi është e Drejtorit të Transporteve në Sarandë



Klemend Balili, 46 vjeçari që prej dy vitesh mban postin e Drejtorit të Drejtorisë së Transporteve në qytetin e Sarandës, akuzohet nga Partia Demokratike si kreu i grupit kriminal që trafikon lëndë narkotike. 
Përfaqësues të Partisë Demokratike, pretendojnë se sasia e drogës prej 700 kg hashash, e bllokuar në Greqi është në pronësi të drejtorit Balili, që dyshohet se drejton një rrjet të fuqishëm të trafikut ndërkombëtar të drogës. Në mediat greke, ai konsiderohet si baroni i drogës apo “Eskobari i Ballkanit”, por që janë treguar të rezervuar duke dhënë vetëm inicialet e tij, K.B.

ABC News ka kërkuar zyrtarisht nga Policia e Shtetit dhe prokuroria e përgjithshme, nëse ata janë njoftuar nga pala greke, për personat e arrestuar apo shpallur në kërkim për 700 kg drogë, por dy institucionet në Shqipëri mohojnë të kenë dijeni se kush janë këta persona të dyshuar nga homologët e tyre grekë.  

Nga ana tjetër, partia demokratike vazhdon të këmbngul se personi përgjegjës i 700 kg drogë, të kapur në ishullin Zakynthos në Greqi është e Klemend Balilit. Denoncimi i PD-së për emrin e Balilit është bërë edhe në vitin 2014, si të përfshirë në rrjetin e trafikut të drogës, vetëm pak kohë pas emërimit të tij në krye të Drejtorisë së Transporteve në qytetin e Sarandës. 

ABC News ka arritur të siguroi të dhënat e arrestimit të parë të Klemend Balilit, të bërë më 16 korrik 2006 në qytetin e Delvinës. Sipas policisë, në rrugën Qafë-Muzinë - Delvinë, rreth 15 km larg qytetit agjentët e policisë i kanë zënë rrugën furgonit me targa gjermane brenda të cilit ndodheshin 750 kg hashash, që kishte destinacion Greqinë. Në momentin e ndalimit, policia ka arrestuar dy inspektorët e policisë kriminale të komisaritit të Sarandës që po kryenin rolin e transportuesve të 750 kg hashash, Gentian Baba dhe Ylli Kapo. Përveç këtyre dy të arrestuarve, policia në atë kohë shpalli në kërkim edhe dy bashkëpunëtorët e tjerë, Pelivan Mehmetaj dhe Ermail Nika. Pak kohë pas arrrestimit, prrokuroria i pushoi akuzën Klemend Balilit duke urdhëruar lirimin nga burgu. Katër bashkëpunëtorët e tjerë, Gentian Baba, Ylli Kapo, Pelivan Mehmetaj dhe Ermail Nika u dërguan në gjyq ku në vitin 2008 u dënuan nga Gjykata e Krimeve të Rënda. Me 10 vjet burg u dënua Pelivan Mehmetaj, ndërsa me nga 8 vite burg u dënuan tre bashkpëunëtorë e tij  Ylli Kapo, gentian baba dhe Ermail Nika. Dënim ky që ju ul nga Gjykata e Lartë disa vite më pas, duke përfituar edhe uljen e 1/3 së dënimit përfundimtare për shkak të gjykimit të shkurtuar. 

Klemend Balili, njihet në Sarandë si pronar i hotel “DEA” dhe kompleksit “Santa Quaranta” dhe sipas mediave greke pas tij fshihet një politikanë I fuqishëm shqiptar.

ABCNEWS

----------


## Albo

*FOTO/ “Escobari i Ballkanit”, ja kush janë dy shqiptarët e arrestuar në Greqi. Emrat* 



Përveç Klement Balili, i cili është shpallur në kërkim nga policia greke, pasi ka lidhje me trafikimin e 678.5 kilogramë kanabis sativa janë bërë të ditur edhe emrat e dy shqiptarë të tjetër të cilët kanë bashkëpunuar me Balilin.

Policia bën të ditur se në Greqi janë vënë në pranga dy shqiptarët, Petro Dalanaj dhe Kleanth Palaj, pasi akuzohen se janë urdhëruar nga Klement Balili për të transportuar lëndën narkotike nga Saranda drejt Greqisë, për në ishullin e Zakytho.



Syri

----------


## Albo

*DOKUMENTI/ “Escobari i Ballkanit”, BIRN: Greqia shpall në kërkim Klement Balilin. Deklarata e policisë greke* 



Dokumente të policisë greke të para nga BIRN tregojnë se 44 vjeçari, aktualisht drejtor i Drejtorisë së Shërbimeve të Transportit në Sarandë dhe biznesmen në këtë qytet, është shpallur në kërkim nga autoritetet greke – i dyshuar si drejtues i një grupi trafiku ndërkombëtar lëndësh narkotike. Policia shqiptare thotë se “operacioni po vijon”.

Nga Gjergj Erebara – BIRN

Një biznesmen shqiptar, i cili është njëkohësisht drejtor në administratën publike, u shpall me të hënën (9 maj) në kërkim në Greqi i dyshuar si kreu i një grupi që ka trafikuar sasi të stërmëdha marijuane nga Shqipëria në shumë vende të Europës.

Policia greke kreu një operacion masiv gjatë ditëve të fundit, duke arrestuar një dyzinë njerëzish dhe duke konfiskuar rreth 678 kilogramë marijuanë të fshehur në një ishull të vogël në Greqinë e Veriut.

Sipas skemës së zbuluar nga policia greke, trafikantët përdornin skafe të shpejta për të transportuar marijuanën nga Shqipëria për në Greqi e më pas, përdornin kompani transporti rrugor false për të transportuar drogën në vende të tjera Europiane.

Dokumente të policisë greke të para nga BIRN tregojnë se Balili është shpallur në kërkim, i dyshuar si një nga krerët e grupit të trafikut.

“Të akuzuar për shkelje të ligjit N433/13 për “lëndët narkotike” , ligjit 187 të kodit penal të “Organizatave Kriminale” dhe të nenit 8 Kod Penal “Krimet e kryera në shtetin fqinj” të akuzuar por jo të arrestuar janë tre persona, ndër ta dhe Klement Balili i Sabaudinit dhe Nazes lindur në 20/03/72 në Shqipëri dhe banues në Sarandë për shkeljet e mësipërme”, shkruhet në dokumentet e policisë greke.

“Për  transportin e lëndës narkotike (kanabis të papërpunuar) nga Shqipëria në Greqi  dhe Europën Lindore, Balili kishte rolin e sponsorit dhe të organizatorit dhe drejtonte transportin në sasi shumë të mëdha  me rrugë tokësore me kamiona të mëdha dhe nga deti me skafe. Krahu i tij i djathtë që merrej me transportin dhe magazinimin nga Greqia e tutje ishte Alifandi Georgio,” vijon më tej dokumenti.

Në regjistrin civil shqiptar i njëjti shtetas duket se ka emrin Kelmend Balili.

*Policia shqiptare në dilemë*

Ndërsa autoritetet greke kanë shpallur në kërkim Balilin, policia shqiptare zyrtarisht thotë se “operacioni po vazhdon”. Policia shqiptare është vënë nën akuzë nga një pjesë e medias greke dhe Partia Demokratike në Tiranë për mosbashkëpunim dhe mosveprim për shkak të aludimeve për lidhje politike të Balilit me politikanë të lartë shqiptarë.

Rrjeti televiziv CNN në gjuhën greke, raportoi se kishte informacione se gjatë një takimi mes policisë greke dhe policisë shqiptare, oficerë të policisë shqiptare u kishin thënë se nuk mund të kryenin arrestime për shkak të lidhjeve politike të të dyshuarit. Partia Demokratike në Tiranë akuzoi Ministrin e Brendshëm Sajmir Tahiri si mbështetës të Balilit duke iu referuar lajmit të CNN të Greqisë.

Policia e Shtetit i hodhi poshtë akuzat. “Policia e Shtetit shpreh indinjatën e saj rreth akuzave tërësisht abuzive nga Partia Demokratike,” shkruhet në deklaratë. Vetë i akuzuari foli në neësbomb.al duke mohuar akuzat dhe duke i cilësuar ato “sulme politike”. Deri në mbrëmjen e të mërkurës, Balili nuk është arrestuar. Burime policore greke thanë për BIRN se ai mund të arrestohet së shpejti.

*Lidhjet politike*

Balili rezulton një person me lidhje të shumëfishta politike. Kryetari aktual i Bashkisë Delvinë, Rigels Balili, i ditëlindjes 1985, është nip i të dyshuarit. Ai fitoi zgjedhjet i kandiduar nga Partia Lëvizja Socialiste për Integrim me 72 për qind të votave.

Lidhjet politike të Klemend Balilit shfaqen edhe në një kronikë televizive të Ora Neës, ku kreu i Kuvendit Ilir Meta, Ministri i Financave Arben Ahmetaj dhe ish-deputeti i zonës Koço Kokëdhima, shfaqen në ceremoninë e inaugurimit të hotelit Santa Quaranta, një investim multimilionësh për një hotel luksi në qytetin e Sarandës, pronë e familjes Balili.

*Hetimet greke*

Hetimet greke patën nisur mbi një vit më parë pas kapjes së sasive të konsiderueshme të drogës në raste të ndryshme, që dukeshin se kishin lidhje me njëra-tjetrën. Sipas policisë greke, më 25 janar 2014, në Patra, një shtetas bullgar u arrestua duke transportuar 451 kilogramë kanabis. Në prill 2014, një sasi tjetër prej 678 kilogramësh u kap në kufirin mes Greqisë dhe Maqedonisë. Në prill 2015, policia britanike kapi 23 kilogramë kokainë, ndërsa në Bullgari u kapën 531 kilogramë kanabis. Të gjitha këto ngarkesa lidhen me të njëjtën organizatë të trafikut ndërkombëtar.

Policia greke ndërhyri në mbrëmjen e së hënës duke arrestuar pesë anëtarë të bandës në Zakintho dhe sekuestrimin e një sasie tjetër të stërmadhe prej 678 kilogramësh kanabis. Në Patra u arrestuan dy anëtarë të tjerë të cilët e kishin dërguar drogën me skaf.

“Nëndrejtoria e Antidrogës pas hetimeve prej muajsh në lidhje me aktivitetin kriminal të anëtarëve që jetojnë në Greqi, në bashkëpunim me Zyrën D.E.A të Ambasadës së SH.B.A-ve në Athinë dhe me shërbimin homolog të Policisë Shqiptare për pjesën e veprimit të organizatës kriminale që kishte të bënte me boshtin ballkanik, së bashku me kryerjen e inspektimeve të gjera, mbledhjen e materialeve informative dhe ballafaqimit të analizës së të dhënave të informacioneve kriminale, arriti të konstatonte strukturën, mënyrën e veprimit dhe taktikat e organizatës kriminale  si dhe aktivitetin e saj ndërkombëtar si në vende të Evropës Perëndimore ashtu edhe në vendet e Ballkanit,” shkruhet në njoftimin zyrtar të policisë greke.

“Lidhur me lëvizjen e sasive të kanabisit të papërpunuar nga Shqipëria drejt Greqisë dhe Evropës perëndimore, shtetasit shqiptar 44-vjeçar (banues jashtë shtetit) i ishte besuar roli i financuesit, por edhe drejtimit të transporteve nga Shqipëria drejt Greqisë dhe Evropës, në rrugë rrugore me kamionë por edhe në rrugë detare me skafe,” vijon më tej njoftimi.



*Deklarata e plotë e Policisë Greke*

Athinë, 10 maj 2016

DEKLARATË PËR SHTYP

U shpërbë organizata kriminale me karakter ndërkombëtar, anëtarët e së cilës vepronin në transportimin dhe transferimin me makina dhe furgona të transportit ndërkombëtar, të sasive të mëdha të kanabisit të përpunuar dhe të papërpunuar, si edhe të kokainës mes vendeve të ndryshme të Evropës, duke përfshirë edhe vendin tonë, por edhe Shqipërinë, me qëllim lëvizjen e tyre të mëtjeshme në Evropë dhe tregjet e paligjshme të drogës.

U arrestuan pesëmbëdhjetë (15) persona, ndër të cilët (13) nënshtetas dhe (2) shtetas shqiptarë, ndërkohë që u konfiskuan më shumë se 678 kilogramë kanabis dhe sasi e kanabisit të papërpunuar.

Gjithashtu u sekuestruan ndër të tjera, një mkotoskaf, pesë kamionë të kategorisë MD, 3 rimorkio, veturë, karabinë, pistoletë me fishekë, 21 fishekë, shuma monetare pre 14.940 euro, 39 aparate celularë, kompjuter portativ dhe një sasi dokumentesh që kishin lidhje me aktivitetin e organizatës kriminale.

Është vlerësuar se aktiviteti i paligjshëm shumëvjeçar i organizatës kriminale dhe shtrirja e saj e gjerë në vende të ndryshme, fitimet e paligjshme të qindra milionave euro

U shkatërrua nga Nëndrejtoria e Antidrogës e Drejtorisë së Policisë së Atikës, orginaziata kriminale me karakter ndërkombëtar me aktivitet shumëvjeçar të antëarëve të saj në transportimin dhe transferimin nëpërmjet mjeteve ndërkombëtare të transportit të sasive të mëdha të narkotikëve (kryesisht kanabisit të përpunuar dhe të papërpunuar si edhe të kokainës) ndërmjet vendeve të ndryshme evropiane –  përfshirë edhe vendin tonë – por edhe nga Shqipëria drejt Evropës, për lëvizjen e tyre të mëtjeshme drejt tregjeve të paligjshme të drogës.

Pardje (8-5-2016), në operacionet e organizuara policore që u zhvilluan paralelisht nën koordinimin e Oficerëve të Antidrogës në krahina të ndryshme të Atikës (Afidnes – Aspropirgo – Glika Nera – Imito – Koridhalo – Salaminë – Kalithea – Kifisia), në Zakintho dhe në Veria u arrestuan (15) anëtarë të organizatës ndër të cilët (13) nënshtetas (një grua) dhe (2) shtetas shqiptarë.

Anëtarë të organizatës kriminale dhe bashkëpunëtorë të të mësipërmve janë gjithashtu edhe 2 nënshtetas dhe 2 shtetas shqiptarë që jetojnë jashtë vendit.

Veçanërisht, Nëndrejtoria e Antidrogës pas hetimeve prej muajsh në lidhje me aktivitetin kriminal të anëtarëve që jetojnë në Greqi, në bashkëpunim me Zyrën D.E.A të Ambasadës së SH.B.A-ve në Athinë dhe me shërbimin homolog të Policisë Shqiptare për pjesën e veprimit të organizatës kriminale që kishte të bënte me boshtin ballkanik, së bashku me kryerjen e inspektimeve të gjera, mbledhjen e materialeve informative dhe ballafaqimit të analizës së të dhënave të informacioneve kriminale, arriti të konstatonte strukturën, mënyrën e veprimit dhe taktikat e organizatës kriminale  si dhe aktivitetin e saj ndërkombëtar si në vende të Evropës Perëndimore ashtu edhe në vendet e Ballkanit.

Metodika e veprimtarisë së organizatës kriminale ishte e shtresëzuar dhe shtrihej në gjithë spektrin e infrastrukturës që kërkoheshin për realizimin e transportit rrugor ndërkombëtar nëpërmjet dhe nën mbulimin e të cilave kryheshin dërgesat e paligjshme të drogës.

Në veçanti, zotëronte kompanitë e transportit (të quajtura “njeriu kashtë”) në vende të ndryshme evropiane, në të cilat klasifikoheshin makinat e transporti ndërkombëtar që dispononin, në mënyrë që të shmangej shënjestrimi i tyre në rast konfiskimi të drogës së transportuar dhe për ta bërë më të vështirë lokalizimin dhe identifikimin e tyre me anëtarët e fshehtë që kishin lidhje me organizatën kriminale.

Lidhur me lëvizjen e sasive të kanabisit të papërpunuar nga Shqipëria drejt Greqisë dhe Evropës perëndimore, shtetasit shqiptar 44-vjeçar (banues jashtë shtetit) i ishte besuar roli i financuesit, por edhe drejtimit të transporteve nga Shqipëria drejt Greqisë dhe Evropës, në rrugë rrugore me kamionë por edhe në rrugë detare me skafe.

Partneri i drejtpërdrejtë dhe koordinatori i transportit, magazinimit të përkohshëm dhe transportimit përmes Greqisë ishte nënshtetasi 46-vjeçari i cili ishte përgjegjës edhe për marrjen e fondeve për financimin e transportit, gjetjen dhe rekrutimin e anëtarëve mbështetës si dhe profesionistëve automobilistikë në mënyrë që të kryenin itineraret si shoferë të kamionëve apo makinave, brenda të cilave fshiheshin sasitë e drogës.

Në lidhje me trafikim e drogës nga dhe drejt Evropës perëndimore, duke vepruar në nivel profesional në shtete të ndryshme evropiane si në Hollandë apo Belgjikë, shtetasi shqiptar 50-vjeçar që jeton jashtë shtetit dhe nënshtetasi 59-vjeçar, të dy të arrestuar ishin të ngarkuar me organizimin dhe koordinimin në bashkëpunim me rrjete të tjera kriminale të trafikimit të drogës në Evropë, transfertave të paligjshme mes vendeve të ndryshme evropiane, duke zotëruar paralelisht vende magazinimi në  këto shtete.

Gjithashtu, nështetasi i arrestuar 52-vjeçar, anëtar kyç i organizatës kriminale në Greqi, pronar i kompanisë tregtare të makinave të përdorura ishte i ngarkuar me detyrën e furnizimit të organizatës kriminale me kamionë dhe makina me rimorkio, me gjetjen e ngarkesave të ligjshme që do të përdoreshin si mbulim i drogave të paligjshme të transportuara për realizimin e dërgesave të jashtëligjshme.

Përshtatjen e pjesëve të kamionit me depo të veçanta fshehëse i kishin marrë përsipër dy nënshtetas –  anëtarë të bandës- të cilët realizonin strukturat e posaçme të fshehjeve (arka) në servise të kamionëve që mbanin në zonën e Aspropirgos. Përveç kësaj, në shumë raste të arrestimeve të anëtarëve të organizatës dërgonin shuma të ndryshme parash të arrestuarve ose anëtarëve të familjeve të tyre me qëllim të qartë moszbulimin e strukturës së organizatës së tyre kriminale.

Gjithashtu anëtari i organizatës kriminale, banor i përhershëm në Bullgari ishte i ngarkuar me rolin e zbatimit të procedurave të nevojshme për krijimin e kompanive virtuale “vitrinë” dhe regjistrimit të automjeteve nëkëto kompani nën emrin “njeriu kashtë” në shtete të ndrshme të Evropës (kryesisht bë Austri dhe në Bullgari).

Në vazhdim të hetimeve u konstatua:

Më 25-01-2014 nga Autoriteti Portual i Portit Qendror të Patrës u kap shtetasi bullgar 62-vjeçar teksa transportonte me qëllim eksportimin nga Greqia një sasi kanabisi të papërpunuar prej rreth 451 kilogramësh dhe 355 gramësh brenda një kamioni me rimorikio të transportit ndërkombëtar. Në çështjen në fjalë u akuzua si shtytës nënshtetasi 59-vjeçar, anëtar i organizatës.

Më 04-12-2014 në një stacion kufitar në kufirin Serbi – FYROM, u kap nga autoritetet serbe nënshtetasi që dispononte sasi kanabisi të papërpunuar prej rreth 678.500 gramësh në një dhomë të fshehtë brenda rimorkios së një kamioni të transportit ndërkombëtar në bashkëpronësi me nënshtetasin 52-vjeçar të arrestuar, anëtar të organizatës.

Më 19-04-2015 u kap nga autoritet e Mbretërisë së Bashkuar nënshtetasi 38-vjeçar që dispononte 23 kilogramë kokainë në një dhomë të fshehtë brenda rimorkios së një kamioni të transportit ndërkombëtar, të cilin e drejtonte ai vetë dhe me kabinë të tërhequr në pronësi të kompanisë së shtetasit 50-vjeçar anëtar të organizatës që jeton jashtë shtetit.

Më 30-04-2015 në zonën Kulata Bullgari, u kap nënshtetasi që dispononte 531 kilogramë kanabis të papërpunuar brenda një kamioni të transportit ndërkombëtar,  me kabinë të tërhequr, të cilin e drejtonte ai vetë, në pronësi të interesave të kompanisë të nënshtetasit 33-vjeçar të arrestuar, anëtar i organizatës

Si përfundim, në fund të prillit të vitit 2016 nga nëtarët e organizatës kriminale u organizua transportimi dhe importimi në Greqi nga Shqipëria i një sasie të madhe të kanabisit të papërpunuar, dorëzimi i  së cilës do të realizohej në Zakintho.

Për sa më lart, rreth orës 11.30 të datës 8-5-2016 oficerët e Nëndrejtorisë së Antidrogës shkuan në Zakintho për arrestimin e 5 anëtarëve të organizatës dje sekuestrimin e 678 kilogramëve dhe 500 gramëve të kanabisit të papërpunuar si dhe të mjeteve të transportit dhe ruajtjes së saj, ndërsa në Patra ku kishin lundruar u arrestuan edhe dy anëtarë të tjerë të organizatës dhe u sekuestrua skafi i saj.

Me ndihmën e autoriteteve portuale të Zakinthos u hetua tërësisht ishulli ku kishin depozituar provizorisht drogën ndërsa rojat bregdetare ndihmuan në transportimin e të ndaluarve dhe ekipeve të posaçme gjatë largimit të tyre nga ishulli i Zakinthos .

Në hetimet në zonat e Atikës (Glika Nera, Nikaia, Kalithea, Afidnai, Imito, Pagkrati), në Zakintho dhe në Veria, në shtëpi dhe automjete të të implikuarve të mësipërm u gjetën dhe u sekuestruan:

-678- kilogramë dhe -500,8- gramë kanabis i papërpunuar

-57- gramë kanabis i përpunuar

Skaf i fryrë (gomone)

pesë (5) kamionë të kategorisë MD dhe tre (3) dhoma tërheqëse

autoveturë,

karabinë dhe pistoletë,

njëzet e një (21) fishekë të diametrave të ndryshëm,

dy (2) palë dhe një (1) targë e vetme e qarkullimit të automjeteve e autoriteteve bullgare

shumë monetare prej -14.940 eurosh,

shuma monetare prej -100- koronave çeke dhe -8- dollarëve të SH.B.A-ve,

katër (4) vula të kompanive dhe një numër i madh dokumentesh dhe shënimesh me dorë të lidhura me aktivitetin e organizatës kriminale.

Tridhjetë e nëntë (39) aparatë celularë, dhe

Kompjuter portativ

Operacionet policore vazhdojnë të shtrihen edhe në shtete të tjera, ndërkohë që në Evropë – aktualisht në Belgjikë- pas një bashkëpunimi të ngushtë të Shërbimit tonë me autoritetet atje të zbatimit të ligjit janë arrestuar dy (2) shtetas shqiptarë dhe janë sekuestruar njëqind (100) kilogramë kanabis (në formë çokollate).

Nga metodologjia e veprimit të organizatës kriminale, strrukturës së saj hierarkike, mjeteve të përdorura për transportimin e sigurt të sasive të mëdha, shtrirjes së saj gjeografike në Evropë dhe në Ballkan, në lidhje me Çështjet e përmendura më sipër dhe konfiskimet e rëndësishme të sasive të drogës, rezulton se realizimi i strukturës profesionale të anëtarëve për veprimin e tyre të pandërprerë në trafikimin e drogës.

Të arrestuarit u dërguan përpara prokurorit të Gjykatës së Shkallës së Parë

Përveç kësaj, oficerët e Nëndrejtorisë së Antidrogës të Drejtorisë së Policisë në Atikë në kuadër të kontrolleve të synuara për parandalimin e importimit të lëndëve narkotike në vendin tonë, identifikuan dhe arrestuan në Aeroportin Ndërkombëtar të Athinës “Elevetherios Venizelos” dy refugjatë.

Specifikisht:

më 5-5-2016 u arrestua 48-vjeçari, shtetas i Tanzanisë,  i cili mbërriti në rrugë ajrore në vendin tonë nga Brukseli, pasi transportonte me metodën e gëlltitjes brenda 65 paketimeve ovale të improvizuara me heroinë – 1060 gramëshe dhe

më 6-5-2016 u arrestua 25-vjeçari, shtetase e Brazilit, i cili mbërriti në rrugë ajrore në vendin tonë, nga Sao Paolo e Brazilit, nëpërmjet Zyrihut, pasi transportonte me kujdes në muret e valixhes së saj 4 paketime me sasi kokaine në peshë totale prej 1576 gramësh.

Nga hetimi i policisë u vërtetua se të mësipërmit janë anëtarë të rrejteve më të gjera të lëvizjes së narkotikëve nga vende të Amerikës Latine dhe Evropës drejt vendit tonë.

BIRN

----------


## Albo

*Superoperacion antidrogë - Edhe DEA amerikane në kërkim të Eskobarit të Ballkanit*




Policia e Shtetit ka dhënë detaje mbi operacionin antidrogë në Greqi, ku u sekuestruan rreth 700 kg kanabis. Policia thotë se është pjesë e superoperacionit të goditjes së organizatës kriminale, në krye të cilës sipas mediave greke qëndron 44-vjeçari me iniciale K.B, i cilësuar edhe si Eskobari i Ballkanit.  Në operacionin me shtrirje të gjerë në rajon por dhe BE është përfshirë dhe DEA amerikane. Policia e Shtetit thotë se për shkak se operacioni është në vijim nuk mund të japë më shumë detaje për momentin. Sakaq Partia Demokratike shkoi dhe më tej kur dha emrin e plotë  të kryetrafikantit nga Saranda dhe akuzoi Ministrin Tahiri dhe të emëruarit e tij në polici për lidhje me të.

Tiranë- Partia Demokratike vijoi akuzat ndaj Ministrit të Brendshëm Sajmir Tahirit dhe disa zyrtarëve të lartë të policisë për lidhjet e tyre me bandat e drogës.

Sekretari i Përgjithshëm PD, Arben Ristani tha se Ministri dhe disa Drejtorë të Policisë në rrethe kanë lidhje të forta me atë që po konsiderohet nga autoritetet greke dhe shërbimet e partnerëve ndërkombëtarë, si një ndër kokat e një organizate kriminale të narkotrafikut.

 Ristani: Klement Balili është konsideruar  nga mediat greke si baroni i drogës apo Escobari i Ballkanit.Klement Balili njihet për lidhjet e tij të forta politike dhe ka qenë sponsorizues i fushatës elektorale të PS në vitin 2013. Si lidhje të tij të drejtpërdrejta rezultojnë kushërinjtë e ministrit të Brendshëm, vëllezërit Habilaj, me të cilët ka bashkëpunuar për trafikim të lëndëve narkotike në vitet 2014-2016.  Nëpërmjet vëllezërve Habilaj, Klemend Balilaj ka vendosur kontakt të drejtpërdrejt me ministrin e Brendshëm Saimir Tahiri.

Pas kësaj akuze reagoi vetë Klement Balili që paralajmëroi padi ndaj PD për akuza të rreme.
Balili: Skam lidhje me shpifjet e opozitës. Çdo gjë është politike. Unë kam dëshmi penaliteti të pastër. Në Greqi kam vite që nuk kam shkuar dhe kjo vërtetohet nëpërmjet sistemit TIMS.Mendoja se këto akuza bëheshin në kohë fushate. Shpifje dhe trillime. Kjo situatë duhet të marrë fund një herë e mirë. Çdo kush që përbalt emrin tim do ta çojë në gjykatë për shpifje.

Ndërkohë edhe Policia e Shtetit në një reagim zyrtar shprehu indinjatën rreth akuzave të PD që i konsideroi tërësisht abuzive.

Policia tha se në bashkëpunim të ngushtë me policinë greke dhe DEA-n amerikane janë duke kryer një ndër operacionet më të gjera kundër trafikimit të lëndëve narkotike në rajon dhe zonën e BE-së.

Sipas policisë për shkak se operacioni është ende në zhvillim, nuk mund të bëhen publike detaje që cënojnë këtë hetim.

Nëndrejtoria e Luftës kundër Drogës në Greqi, pas disa muaj hetimesh, bazuar në mënyrën e funksionimit kriminal të pjesëtarëve të organizatës kriminale, në bashkëpunim me zyrën e DEA-s pranë Ambasadës së SHBA-së në Athinë dhe me Shërbimet e Antidrogës së Policisë shqiptare, për mënyrën e funksionimit të kësaj organizate kriminale, e cila kishte të bënte me aksin ballkanik, u mor me shumë verifikime dhe bashkoi gjithë informacionin e mundshëm për analizën e të dhënave të informacionit kriminal. Pas kësaj arriti të zbulonte mënyrën e funksionimit të organizatës, taktikat e organizimit si dhe funksionimit ndërkombëtar si në vendet e BE-së ashtu edhe në vendet e Ballkanitciton policia shqiptare një pjesë të deklaratës së policisë greke.

Policia po ashtu sqaron se Drejtuesit e policive që po marrin pjesë në aksion po baltosen me patëdrejtë nga Partia Demokratike.
Partia Demokratike reagoi sërish pas deklaratës së policisë, duke i bërë thirrje Prokurorisë të veprojë pa humbur kohë për të çuar para drejtësisë drejtuesit e kësaj organizate të trafikut ndërkombëtar të lëndëve narkotike por edhe mbështetësit e tyre në poste kyçe në Policinë e Shtetit dhe në Qeveri.

Pas PD reagoi edhe vetë Ministri Tahiri përmes një postimi në facebook ku shkruan se:

Tahiri: Sipas PD, vete ne, Policia e Shtetit & DEA e SHBA & Policia Greke po heton me sukses nje grup kriminal te lidhur po me ne, me mua dhe drejtuesit e policise. Ne SHQUP nuk ka kufi as mediokriteti e as makuteria politike per te sulmuar çdo rezultat te policise. Vertete kaq naiv i konsiderojne shqiptaret??? 

ORA NEWS

----------


## Albo

*Detaje të reja - Banda e drogës udhëhiqej nga një shqiptar, urdhër arrest ndërkombëtar për Klemend Balilin*

Mediat greke kanë zbardhur detaje të reja në lidhje me trafikun e drogës . Ekathimerini shkruan se kreu i bandës është shqiptari Dhimitër P, 50 vjeç, ndërsa Klemend Balili është anëtar i kësaj bande, për të cilin është shpallur edhe një urdhër arrest ndërkombëtar.
Prej vitit 2013 në lidhje me këtë bande po heton edhe drejtësia italiane e cila ka arrestuar edhe 59 persona, dhe kanë konfiskuar më shumë se tre ton hashash, 96 kilogramë kokainë dhe 65 kilogramë kanabis të përpunuara ( çokollatë).

Sipas Ekathimerinit, banda e drogës vepronte në Belgjikë, Holandë, Bullgari, Itali, Greqi, Spanjë.
Ekathimerini shkruan se kreu i bandës Dhimitër P, i cili njihej edhe me pseudonimin “Walter” ka shtëpi dhe llogari bankare në Belgjikë, Tiranë dhe Athinë.

Ai zotëronte një llogari bankare në Greqi me një shumë prej 360 mijë euro, në Shqipëri llogari me 460 mijë euro dhe në Belgjikë një llogari prej 100 mijë euro.

Ndërsa anëtari i bandës, është edhe shqiptari Klement B 44 vjeç. i cili njihet me pseudonimin “Kelly”, ndaj të cilit është lëshuar një urdhër arresti ndërkombëtar.

Klemend Balili, Drejtori i Drejtorisë Rajonale të Transportit në Sarandë, reagoi ndaj akuzave të opozitës në lidhje me përfshirjen në rrjetin e gjerë të trafikut të drogës. Ai i konsideron shpifje akuzat e opozitës dhe thotë se gjithkush që do të përbaltë emrin e tij do të përballet me gjykatën.

ORA NEWS

----------


## Albo

*Hetimi shqiptar, si u zbulua “Escobari i Ballkanit”, drejtori që njihej me emrin “Keli”* 

Prokuroria për krime të rënda prej disa muajsh po heton Klemend Balilin, me dyshimin e përfshirjes në rrjetin e trafikut ndërkombëtar të drogës.

Autoritet greke, që në mars të këtij viti i kanë kërkuar policisë shqiptare të verifikojnë disa numra telefoni dhe pseudonimin e një personi të njohur si “Keli”. Kjo kërkesë e palës greke, është referuar nga policia pranë prokurorisë për krime të rënda, të cilët kanë regjistruar edhe procedimin penal.

Gjatë këtyre muajve, thonë burimet, prokuroria ka arritur të identifikojë numrat dhe përdoruesit e tyre si dhe personin me emrin “Keli” që rezultoi se ishte biznesmeni i njohur në zonën e jugut, Klemend Balili.

Burimet pranë Policisë së Shtetit thanë se gjatë përgjimit të numrave që kishte në përdorim Klemend Balili, në bisedat me shtetas shqiptar nuk është arritur të interceptohet ndonjë bisedë implikuese në trafikun e drogës.

Ndërsa gjatë përgjimit të numrave greke që Balili kishte në përdorim apo komunikimet me shtetasit grek, burimet thonë se këto biseda ende nuk janë zbardhur të përkthyera, për të parë ndonjë bisedë komprementuese të tij. Për këtë fakt, mësohet se policia dhe prokuroria shqiptare i kanë kërkuar autoriteteve greke, të dhëna apo prova material shtesë që implikojnë Balilin në trafikun e drogës, për të lëshuar urdhër-arrestin ndaj tij në Shqipëri.

Nga ana tjetër, burimet zyrtare pranë organit qendror të akuzës, konfirmuan faktin se në mesin e personave të përgjuar nga prokuroria shqiptare janë edhe dy të arrestuarit në Greqi me cilësinë e skafistëve Petro Dalanaj dhe Kleanth Palaj. Të dy këta persona, thonë burimet janë pikasur që komunikonin edhe me Klemend Balilin por në shumicën e rasteve bisedat janë të shkurtra ku përcaktohet vetëm vendi i takimit mes tyre.

Emri i Klemend Balilit për prokurorinë për Krime të Rënda nuk është i panjohur, pasi në korrik të vitit 2006 është arrestuar nga ky institucion me dyshimin e implikimit të tij në trafikun e drogës.

Arrestimi ka ndodhur pas bllokimit të furgonit me targa gjermane në rrugën Qafë-Muzinë – Delvinë ku brenda tij u gjetën dhe sekuestruan 750 kg hashash. Për këtë dosje, u arrestuan edhe dy efektivët e policisë Gentian Baba dhe Ylli Kapo, ndërsa u shpallën në kërkim Pelivan Mehmetaj dhe Ermal Nika.

Në përfundim të hetimeve, prokuroria urdhëroi lirimin e Klemend Balilit dhe dërgimin në gjyq të 4 të pandehurve të tjerë, të cilët më pas u dënuan nga Gjykata e krimeve të rënda me 34 vite burg në total.

Klemend Balili, njihet në Sarandë si pronar i hotel “DEA” dhe kompleksit “Santa Quaranta” dhe sipas mediave greke pas tij fshihet një politikanë i fuqishëm shqiptar. 

ABCnews

----------


## Albo

*Hetimet per trafikun e droges - Shkarkohet nga detyra Klemend Balili*




Klemend Balili është shkarkuar nga detyra e Drejtorit të Transportit të Sarandës. Lajmi u konfirmua nga Ministri i Drejtësisë Manjani i cili edhe pse nuk dha detaje nëse ai është apo jo i ashtëquajtuari “Eskobari shqiptar”, tha se asnjë gangster nuk do ti shpëtojë drejtësisë. Për Balilin pati debate të ashpra edhe në sallën e parlamentit.

Klemend Balili, i cili përflitet se është kreu i një bande të trafikut ndërkombëtar të drogës, është shkarkuar nga detyra e Drejtorit të Drejtorisë Rajonale të Transportit në Sarandë.

Lajmi u konfirmuar  nga Ministri i Drejtësisë, Ylli Manjani, i cili tha se hetimi ndaj Balilit kishte nisur që nga muaji mars.

*Ylli Manjani:* “Në dijeninë time personi që ju flisni është shkarkuar për ti dhënë mundësinë organeve të hetimit për ta marrë personin ta hetojnë si qytetar i lirë”.

Manjani pranoi se kishte dijeni për hetimin disa mujor të nisur “në mos gaboj në mars” siç tha dhe për këtë kishte përcjellë të gjithë letërporositë e nevojshme

Pyetjes së gazetares se pozita akuzon Klemend Balilin për lidhje me LSI-në dhe favorizim politik, Manjani u përgjigj:  LSI e ka të konfirmuar mosmbrojtjen  politike ndaj askujt kryetar anëtar  votues apo simpatizant të LSI-së. Ne nuk mendojmë se partitë politike duhet të konkurojnë me organet e ndjekjes penale që kanë mbështetjen time maksimale por dhe të LSI-së. Ne mendojmë se çdo kush e  ka kokën në shpatullat e veta dhe nuk ka pse të ngatërrojmë detyrat apo cështjet personale me ato të menaxhimit ”

Më herët Drejtori i Përgjithshëm i Policisë së Shtetit, konfirmoi se në operacionin për kapjen e kësaj bande është përfshirë policia shqiptare, ajo e vendeve të BE dhe agjencia e luftës kundër drogës DEA e SHBA-ve.

Haki Çako:  Kam dijeni. Është një operacion i përbashkët në bashkëpunim me agjencinë e luftës kundër drogës DEA të SHBA-ve, me partnerët tanë të policisë greke dhe me disa partner të tjerë të BE. Është një nga operacionet më të sukseshme të organizuara në bashkëpunim me strukturat policore në luftën kundër krimit të organizuar në mënyrë të veçantë. Është një operacion që mbart shumë më shumë se çfarë thuhet së paku në aspektin investigativ procedurial por edhe policor.

Ndërkohë, debatet që politika i bëri një ditë më parë në Kuvend për Balilin u zhvendosën në Kuvend.

Ish-kryeminstri Sali Berisha e akuzoi mazhorancën si të lidhur direkt me krimin, ndërsa kryeministri Edi Rama dhe Ministri i Brendshëm, Saimir Tahiri i kërkuan opozitës të ndalin sulmet ndaj policisë së shtetit.

*Sali Berisha:* Eskobari, Balili apo si e kishte emrin. Kush është Balili? Koço Kokëdhima. Është Koço Kokëdhima, asnjë diskutim. Shkoni, e gjithë Saranda flet. Balili është sivëllau Kokëdhima, por po qe sivëlla Kokëdhima është si vëlla Rama.

*Edi Rama:* Një punë të mirë të policisë së shtetit shqiptar e cila në bashkëpunim me DEA-n amerikane ka marrë pjesë aktive prej muajsh e muajsh të tërë lidhur me çështjen e nxehtë të një linje të trafikut të drogës ju e përdorni në mënyrën më të paskrupullt për të sulmuar policinë e shtetit, për të sulmuar Ministrin e Brendshëm, për të sulmuar Qeverinë.

*Saimir Tahiri:* Gjejeni forcën, dilni mbi politikën, dilni mbi interesin partiak dhe mbështesni policinë e shtetit në çdo sukses. Dhe hajdeni po të doni të ndreqim dhe defektet që ka, i ndreqim bashkë. Por në fund të ditës hajde bëhemi bashkë dhe mbështesim policinë e shtetit për atë që bën. Kjo është fare e qartë, nuk është as interesi im, nuk është as interesi ekskluziv i mazhorancës, as i juaji. Ky është interesi i shqiptarëve dhe hajde dalim mbi interesat e ngushta dhe të mbështesim policinë e shtetit të bëjë atë që është mësuar të bëjë, të luftojë krimin e organizuar, korrupsionin, paligjshmërinë në çdo cep të Shqipërisë. Por ndajeni mendjen, o reformën, o parlamentin.


*Operacioni*

Prej ditës së djeshme policia greke ka shpallur në kërkim shqiptarin Klemend Balili, 44-vjeç, nga Saranda, biznesmen i njohur atje si dhe drejtor i Drejtorisë së Transportit në këtë qytet.

Ai është shpallur sot në kërkim pas një operacioni të gjerë ndërkombëtar kundër trafikut të drogës. Aksioni u ndërmor në Greqi pak ditë më parë me arrestimin e 15 personave dhe shpalljen në kërkim të shumë të tjerëve. Të gjithë dyshohen të përfshirë në një rrjet të fuqishëm të trafikut të narkotikëve me përfitime qindra milionë euro.

Burime konfidenciale te cituaa nga mediat greke konfirmojnë se organizata kriminale është mjaft aktive në Belgjikë, Holandë, Bulgari, Itali dhe Spanjë, ndërkohë që Greqia është pika kryesore nga ku lënda narkotike nis rrugëtimin e saj të jashtligjshëm drejt tregjeve europiane

ORA NEWS

----------

